# Halloween Countdown Begins In 11 Days



## Devconn88 (Sep 17, 2008)

In the tradition of sites like X-Entertainment, on october first 1st I will be posting Halloweenish articles from october first to 31s. Topics will range from movies, to TV, to Music, to random halloween goodies I buy up to Halloween night. I will also be posting a zip-file of the 2008 halloween mixtape. I hope that it will become a tradition and I you you all come visit the site and share with your friends. http://i-moo.blogspot.com/


----------

